# RedGard, outside



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

I think you already know from title what you're about to see... My client for this repair, paid way too much money for this catastrophe. When I was asking him about the story behind the original mezzanine repair from last year, he told me the contractor that came to fix it was far from being the cheapest... very surprised... With the job that I saw I figured he would've been the cheapest guy. love treated SYP:clap:

Well anyway, here are the pictures...


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

and notice the 95% coverage:whistling


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Let me guess.

16" centers 2"x10"'s PT
Regular fastners not hot dip or ACQ
5/8" Sheathing.
Cement board not set with thinset.

No tapping of the seams.

Exterior decks "Move" you need a certain degree of expansion.

They should have used Noble Companies "Noble Deck" for this exterior job.

I have used Hydro Ban to protect my deck from weather for over a year.

Snow. Hail. Rain. Frost. Sun.

This is not what you are supposed to do but it held fine. I would think it was first the deflection to blame or poorly installed product.

The pictures show evidence of bond breakers and if the installer showed no care with that step I'm sure they did not clean up the surface before the red guard.

Noble Deck is 40 mil. That would be about 4 coats of Red guard to equally the thickness or 5 layers of Kerdi!

JW


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

no CBU, John... just red guard on wet PT SYP ply


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

world llc said:


> no CBU, John... just red guard on wet PT SYP ply



OMG

What a **** show.

Good thing they found you.

My God.


----------



## RiverMan (Oct 24, 2011)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> OMG
> 
> What a **** show.
> 
> ...



He's already trying to take over the world, Now you're gonna worship him? Isn't the planet enough or is the Universe next?
:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Can you even use RedGard for an exterior application?


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i dont think so...


----------

